# Activity register name



## Lfb94 (8 mo ago)

Hi all! 

I’m looking for some help in giving my cavapoo, Halle - her activity register name! She isn’t KC registered and hasn’t come from a registered breeder so I’m starting from scratch. 

things to help with the name:
We do agility. she’s super fast, her nickname is noodle, her name is Halle which translate to either: heroine or leader of army. 

any help would be appreciated! 
TIA 
Lucy


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Halle's a Comet


----------

